# Chat > Γενική συζήτηση >  Ενιαίο WiND

## ChoOSeN

Έχω την απορία... Γιατί να μην έχουμε όλες οι ασύρματες κοινότητες ένα ενιαίο WiND για τις καταχωρίσεις τον κόμβων μας;;
Πιστεύω ότι με ένα ενιαίο WiND θα έχουμε όλοι την δυνατότητα να ξέρουμε τι υπάρχει σε κάθε πόλη της Ελλάδας, αντιθέτως με τώρα που για να δούμε τι παίζει σε κάθε πόλη πρέπει να ανοίγουμε 8000 browsers ώστε να δούμε την σελίδα με τις καταχωρίσεις κόμβων... 

Για παράδειγμα.. Πείτε οτι πάμε να ενώθούμε με κάποιες ασύρματες κοινότητες... Η καταχώριση του link πού θα γίνει; Στο WiND του AWMN ή στου άλλου;;

Προτείνω να γίνει όπως ήταν παλιά με το nodedb...

----------


## MerNion

Μάλλον έχεις χάσει κάποιο επεισόδειο  :: 
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22761

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Μάλλον έχεις χάσει κάποιο επεισόδειο 
> ttp://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22761


Αυτό δέν το λές κάποιο.. Αυτό το λές πολλά!  ::   ::  
Αλλα και πάλι... ΤΟ "ενιαίο" WiND έχει υλοποιηθεί;  ::

----------


## MerNion

Εννοείται πως όχι. Σε 1-2 χρόνια ξαναρώτα..  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

Στα λόγια λοιπόν όλοι καλοί είμαστε!  ::   ::

----------


## StarGazer

Σε 5 ;

----------


## StarGazer

Σε 10;
http://wind.wna.gr/

----------

